# CARP on InfiniBand



## D06PbIU (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello!
I found patch is to make UCARP (Linux) work on InfiniBand interfaces, but I didn't find the same InfiniBand patch for CARP(FreeBSD).
Ðnyone heard about that?


----------

